
Show HN: View the Current NIST Random Beacon as a RoboHash - stephengillie
http://gilgamech.com/images/RoboNistHash.png
======
stephengillie
This is a Powershell one-liner calling the NIST beacon, taking the OutputValue
and calling the RoboHash API, and rehosting the resulting PNG. Every 60
seconds.

